# First Freshener with one kid milk production



## Eric (May 18, 2012)

I have a first freshener who only had one kid... I'm new to goats, and didn't milk her out or anything for the first three weeks after she gave birth.
Now, I only get 1 to 1.5 pounds from her at each milking.

Did I mess up by not milking her out every day in the beginning, since she had only one kid? I'm thinking her body adjusted to producing enough for one kid, and this is all that I get now...

Or should I not breed her anymore? Her sister who I also didn't milk out for three weeks after her giving birth to 3 kids, now gives 2.5 to 3 pounds per milking...

Thanks!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What kind of goat is she? How old is she? I would be inclined to give her another chance, personally. It probably does make a difference that she is feeding a single kid.


----------



## Eric (May 18, 2012)

She's a Nubian. 3 years old. She's a nice goat, good milking manner. 
Her udders definitely aren't as large as some people's pictures of heavy production first fresheners though!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some goats are late bloomers. Our best milk producer took several freshenings (sp?) to really pick up speed (=


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is her kid still nursing her?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think many nubians make less milk than the other big dairy goats, but personally I think it is better milk. It is richer, generally, which is tied to volume. Usually. Not long ago nubians were dual purpose goats.


----------



## Eric (May 18, 2012)

Yes, her kid is still nursing her all day. I just milk her in the morning before letting all the noisies out to suck. This 'busy man's' method probably isn't best when there is only one to drink her dry the rest of the day...


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmm, I know that not milking her out the first few days is healthy for her system but maybe waiting 3 weeks was a little much? ( I'm still very much a beginner, myself so I'm just giving my 2 cents here :roll: ) I do know that some goats just take more time to settle than others - espically if it's only her first freshening. I have one goatie who always gave very little, but I put her on the strictest schedule of milking (plus giving her more than enough water, brush and minerals) and she doubled her production in a two weeks!

Milking seems to be an art not a science, so good luck!! :hug:


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

I would definitely give her another chance. My best producer who is milking 6+ pounds per milking after having twins this year, started out at 3# per day as a first freshener. I also raise Nubians.


----------

